# I am having a brain fart



## Lucky_lefty (May 7, 2013)

I have some wine that I made and a buddy I work with wants some for his daughters wedding. I have the name of everything I am just having issues with a logo. I was looking at 

http://www.thelabelry.com/#loaded

but theo images I have added dont look right. I am using green bottles that are 750 ml like the one on the left
https://www.google.com/search?q=pin...bottletreecreations.com%2Fbottles.htm;800;816
but I ran out and bought soe of these .the ones on the right
https://www.google.com/search?q=pin...ice-wine-bottles-for-sale_756505.html;666;500

I guess I am looking for a label that will go good on both of them.


----------



## Kraffty (May 7, 2013)

I'd offer to help but I'm not clear on what the question is? Can you show what you have so far?
Mike


----------



## Lucky_lefty (May 7, 2013)

Well Hawk Hollow will be going along the top of the label, 2012 towards the bottom and Pinot Noir under that with 12% on left bottom cornor and 750ML on right bottom corner, I dont have anything on my pc because I dont have any programs.


----------



## Lucky_lefty (May 7, 2013)

ok I designed something but I dont have a website for it so I will have to figure out where to put it so I can post it. I am very happy with it for now.


----------



## Lucky_lefty (May 7, 2013)

this is the design Marquette is for the vines I am getting so it will be a little different the year will change and ALC


----------



## Kraffty (May 7, 2013)

It looks great as is Lucky, the bird itself is awesome. The only suggestion, purely technical, would be to move the type in a bit and allow a little margin from the edge of the type to the cut edge of the label. You'd be surprised at the difference that makes once you have finished labels on the bottle.
Nice job.
Mike


----------



## Lucky_lefty (May 8, 2013)

Thanks It took forever to get the words where they are, I was using what ever program is on my computer, I will try to move them in with out having to do it again. I tried using Picaso and I couldnt figure out how to add text


----------



## Kraffty (May 8, 2013)

A few of the people here making some nice looking labels swear by online software called picmonkey. I've got no experience but it sounds like it could be very useful to you. www.picmonkey.com , I'm guessing once you load up your picture and add your text you can save a copy back to your computer and print or take to a quickprint to output your labels. Post another picture if it works out for you.
Mike


----------



## Lucky_lefty (May 8, 2013)

Here is a new one....


----------



## Lucky_lefty (May 8, 2013)

Final what do you think?


----------



## saramc (May 16, 2013)

Lucky_lefty said:


> Final what do you think?
> 
> http://s166.photobucket.com/user/vatican_911/media/HawkHollowlabel3rdattempt_zps1051e3a7.jpg.html



I think the label looks great. If your system has MS Publisher on it, it is very simple to create labels on.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (May 17, 2013)

Nice label!


----------



## Lucky_lefty (May 17, 2013)

thank you, it took about a week to get it right where I wanted it.


----------

